# anyone have insurance on your collections ??????



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

the Hudson thread really got me thinking about the cost and value of vintage and current kits,which I really didn't give much thought to before,I'm sure homeowners insurance wouldn't pay for losses on 500 mostlty vintage kits ,maybe an insurance rider can be added like for firearms or antiques ?anyone every try this or have insurance on model cars ? how would one go about placing a value on them ? esp in this ever changing market, how about built kits ? how do you value them ?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I have renters insurance for my whole ball of wax but I have a much bigger gun collection than a model collection. I did lose a couple of vintage rifles once to a person who was supposed to be house sitting for me, my insurance did pay full collectors price for those but they balked on paying for the dies and sets for reloading the ammo for those same guns. I think with plastic models it would be pretty much based on a collectors market, which as we all know is very fluid; prices vary from quote to quote.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I have that 44 Mag Ruger Ron, does that counts as insurgence at all ?,....lol...lol.., 

But for real dude, You have a vary valid point there my friend and sounds like the kits that need protection as well that are a very real concern for you, But like Pete just said, My household insurgence should cover mine as well on this side IF I COULD GET A TRUE VALUE COUNT on them that is,...

Or the 102 year old Side by Side 12 Gage if that ever isn't enough should do the job with some Double Ought Buck for back up insurance as well,.....lol

And besides I think Pete hands are registered as Deadly weapons anyway on his behalf..THATS A BIG HELP....


*Ian*


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*****


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah the market changes so fast,I know some kits in my collection that I payed a fortune for have lost value some have gained just wondering how to come up with a fair value that could be agreed upon by both me and an insurance policy 

the 44 is a great insurance policy if your home I'm starting to have a collection of those as well should probably look into insurance for those as well but have a couple that are priceless at least to me like my step fathers 1895 Winchester not even sure how to place a $ figure on that 

I'm not so concerened with some one breaking in and stealing them more concerened with say a fire or some natural disaster and you might want to check your homeowners policy it probably has a cap on what they will pay out on collectibles without some kind of additional coverage 

your sitting on what 600 plus by now ? even at $20 bucks apeice low average thats a bunch of $$ to be out


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

CJ how did you come up with a figure ? this is seperate from your homeowners policy right ? can I ask how expensive for say each 5k in coverage if you know ?


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

:drunk:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol..Thats funny,...I didn't think about a Meteor strake,...OR fire even,..
Yep My AK would be NO GOOD THERE thats for sure,......lol....lol..




*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

lol meteor strike (wth) thats one I didn't think of lol I guess if that happens we'll all be outa luck,I saw those movies I know howit works lol

CJ thanks for the info thats an option I'll look into,darn die cast I have 25 yrs worth myself that I wish the market was better so it could be sold off for at least whats invested,then theres themodel trains,it never ends lol


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Just checked my collection, what's left of it, of plastic and it's about $1500 tops. On average that's what each of the 11 long guns I have in my house are valued at....on average. I have some valuable pictures, photo reproductions and limited edition prints and a couple of books that are quite old. I have a $100K insurance policy on my apartments contents, which isn't quite enough for replacement. My insurance rep is a lifetime NRA member so she was very generous with placing the value on the more rare of my collection. As far as someone getting into my house, well, rather than make a statement in print that come back later to haunt me I'll just reference a previous event, June 21, 1999, which was the last time someone got into my house with me home. The dog got him before I did, unfortunately he made the mistake of taking out my dog and not leaving any rounds for it's owner. His ashes (the dog) sit on my gun safe to this day.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Man Pete, That's one heck of a story my friend, you know that is why They call them A MANS BEST FRIEND, No doubt about it, But I'm sorry for your lose as well....Three things I hate most in this world, and that is A Drunk or a Thief...And Fool...and that's what it take to Brake into some one house like that.

Even up here in the Hills, IT CAN HAPPEN, I don't care how many Valuable things I have to take, I cant take them with me as well to the other side you know, And NONE OF THEM are worth Dying for, Unless its the other guy doing the dying that is,..lol...But still, A man comes in your home IN THE DEAD OF NIGHT, and in the dark, he is More then deserving of ALL THAT EVER HE GETS in my book, and he would get plenty, I just hope he can carry it all with him, In a pine box....lol.., I can afford a good attorney, So I would be the survivor, ONE WAY OR THE OTHER.

As far as what the kits are worth, ITS ONLY STYRIEN guys, and its only worth what some fool would pay for it if he didn't have it, I know Because I have been that fool enough times,...lol... 
YES THERE GREAT FUN, and I enjoy them very much, But once the dollar Drops out and the heat is on in Are Neck Of The Woods As Well now, There WORTHLESS at that point, And the only things that will hold any real value AFTER ALL THE INSERENCE COMONYES DRY UP are your Wit as well as you Intelligence to survive, So I don't see my self putting ANY KIND OF LONG TERM VALUE on my plastic model kits my friends, You cant take them on the Ark with you I have been told, and this is true,...You know it as well as I do, So enjoy them now, Is all we can do.





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The guy was a meth addict. The family tried to sue, saying a dog can be replaced but their son could not. The guy was on parole for manslaughter from 8 years earlier so he was already a proven killer, the fact he shot my dog 6 times at close range with a .22 pistol only meant to me that he was still capable. The argument was than I should have reasonably known his gun only held 6 rounds and I didn't need to shoot, but I presented their attorney with a very nice 8 shot Ruger revolver in .22 as a rebuttal. Judge eventually dismissed the case for lack of merit, the family had not kept in contact with the guy the entire time he was locked up and were just looking for $$$$. 

I just ran down prices for my four top kits: The 1979 MPC More American Graffiti dragster, NIB still shrinked is $125, my two MPC NASCAR Daytona's from the early 1970's are $85 and $95 each, and Milner's Yellow Deuce Coupe from '79 is down to $60 since mine is opened but still bagged. The rest run for under $50 replacement costs except for my newly acquired Ramchargers AA/FD from MPC, which cost me exactly $50 before shipping. Model Empire has the Jeb Allen "Praying Mantis" kit for $23.99, according to the list I have that's a $35 kit as of November, 2010. That would be a great basis for a contemporary NHRA "Quick Rod" category gas dragster.


----------



## tjet princess (Oct 27, 2008)

Not to mention, would you really want to deal with someone who could take you out routinely from nearly half a mile away?










I was 12 years old and at home when that happened. There is no telling what would have happened had dad not stopped that guy. The mods can edit away the posts all they want but the fact remains the best insurance travels at 3,000 feet per second.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

^ That's just a BB gun.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

THERE SHE IS,....Hello once again.

I have that shot as well as few other picture of Mister Pete in my archives now that he has sent me as well, And in NO WAY I would ever go up against a person like him and his states, Not in a my right mind anyway, Not only is Pete a Great person in my mind but I personally think he has a kind hart as well as extremely Fare in his dealing and willing to compromised with anyone, AT ALL TIMES as well, That guy had to be a creep to even try....
You are and OUT STAND SOLDER Mister Pere, No Doubt about it.





*Ian*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

You'll shoot your eye out! Or um...someone else's eye. But some people need a good eye shootin'. It's a sad fact. That does look kind of like a toy with you holding it, ya big ape. 

My neighborhood is pretty quiet. Never had anything stolen in 20+ years. But I still secure things as if it were ghetto-ville. Keeps people honest. My primary policies are with the firms of Mossberg and Ruger. 

Fire or water damage are really much bigger worries though. My man cave has not only a LOT of cardboard and styrene but a LOT of gunpowder, primers and ammo. If it ever gets started, it will be quite the event. I've upgraded wiring from the deathtrap it used to be and keep several fire extinguishers around. A house on my street just burned though and additional coverage has crossed my mind since then. Not sure of the best approach. I've heard that a good photo record goes a long ways and in the case of a really big collection, a professional appraisal may be warranted. And of course, your coverage for contents would have to be enough to cover your stash as well as whatever else might be destroyed. 

This is a good subject and something a lot of us should probably work on.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Rondo, in that picture I was 6' 5" and nearly 300 lbs, everything looked smaller. The rifle is an 7mm-08 Savage bolt action, you'll notice that the bipod is actually with the legs facing back when folded, the opposite then they normally were. The reason is because with them facing towards the front when folded they would always get hung up on under brush and cables and wires when relocating in a hurry. The Savage was a lot easier to load down through the breech than by swapping out 5 round box mags. 

My favorites are the 3 Ruger 10-22 vaiants I own. I have an EA Brown custom built with a fluted 920 barrel and Bell and Carlson stock worth about a grand, I have an SR-22 that is my ultimate plinker, and a dead stock but restored low ID number 1964 model with a mahogany stock. That '64 10-22 is worth more than my Henry Big Boy in .357.


----------



## tbhcrash (Aug 24, 2011)

I am from the insurance business and can help you secure a content or personal insurance for your collection. If you have an existing HO insurance, you can add a rider to your existing policy. Your average home insurance cost would go up but not by much. If you are interested, just send me a PM


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

What I need is liability insurance for when idiots break in with me home. :X


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol.........."AMEN"





*Ian*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Pete McKay said:


> My favorites are the 3 Ruger 10-22 vaiants I own. I have an EA Brown custom built with a fluted 920 barrel and Bell and Carlson stock worth about a grand, I have an SR-22 that is my ultimate plinker, and a dead stock but restored low ID number 1964 model with a mahogany stock. That '64 10-22 is worth more than my Henry Big Boy in .357.


A nice .22 is a beautiful thing. Best way to get lots of trigger time, especially if you're buying your own ammo. Guess I missed the intro on the SR-22. That is very cool. I haven't been gun shopping for years. One hobby at a time.... 

I miss the days when rifles had a nice walnut (or mahogany even) stock standard. Getting harder to find nowadays.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The SR-22 is awesome although somewhat overpriced. But compared to the Colt M4-22 it's a bargain. I have Harris bipod and replaced the barrel with a GM600 1:9 subsonic 920 barrel from EA Brown. EAB has about the best 10-22 stuff you could ever want. I can switch out a barrel on either the 10-22 or the SR-22 in less than 10 minutes.

http://www.eabco.com/102201.html

The Ruger 10-22 is cheap, you can get them used for around $100 and throw another $500 at it and make it an amazing plinker or serious target shooter. And you can shoot all day long for less than $20 and not go home with a sore shoulder.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah I always wanted to play around with some of the bolt on parts for a 10/22. I've got one but it's a Deluxe Sporter from when they used to put walnut stocks on them. It shoots pretty well so I'd hate to mess that up. Someday I'll find a cheapy to customize.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I do more with the trigger groups than the bolts. I like the drop in's that EAB has, I tried once to put one together and it was just a mess. I noticed they don't have the Bell and Carlson style adjustable stocks now, those are nice and I managed to get one for the wifes gun.


----------

